# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Наши комплексы

## Irina

*Наши комплексы*

«Комплексует...» - так говорят про тех, кто испытывает те или иные психологические проблемы в общении с другими, в налаживании дружеских, интимных и семейных отношений, в оценке собственных качеств и возможностей. Что же конкретно представляют собой пресловутые «комплексы» и как они влияют на жизнь человека?



*Комплекс НЕПОЛНОЦЕННОСТИ*

Это, пожалуй, самый известный из комплексов, суть которого, в общем, в заниженной самооценке. Так, например, считается, что комплексом неполноценности (применительно к проблеме взаимоотношений полов) могут страдать мужчины слишком маленького роста, с небольшим пенисом или с нарушениями потенции. Именно такие люди, стремясь компенсировать свои недостатки и неудачи в личной и интимной жизни (зачастую только кажущиеся им), подчас становятся садистами, насильниками и маньяками-убийцами.



*ЭДИПОВ комплекс*

В древний времена сын фиванского царя Эдип убил своего отца, после чего женился на собственной матери и сам стал царем Фив. Спустя много веков «отец» психоанализа Зигмунд Фрейд описал в своих трудах так называемый эдилов комплекс, охарактеризовав его как подсознательное и подавленное влечение сына к своей матери, связанное с восприятием отца как соперника. Однако о реальных проявлениях этого комплекса говорить крайне сложно, чаще всего на него ссылаются, обосновывая выбор мужчиной жены по образу и подобию своей матери.


*Комплекс АЛИСЫ В СТРАНЕ ЧУДЕС*

Он проявляется у женщин, живущих в мире мечтаний и фантазий. Как правило, это женщины с богатым воображением. И «про свою любовь» они тоже придумывают себе некий сценарий, в котором роль партнера определена. Ориентация на мечту приводит к тому, что женщина живет ожиданием встречи со своим "героем" - воплощением своих фантазий. То, насколько ее реальный партнер готов играть навязанную ему роль и выполнять ее чудесные ожидания, определяет ее благополучие и психологический комфорт в семейной жизни. В случае расхождения действительности и фантазии не исключен разлад в психике женщины: хотя она живет в реальном мире, она больше ценит свой скрытый мир поэзии и фантазии.



*Комплекс ТИТАНИИ*

Имеет много общих черт с комплексом Алисы. Женщина в воображении создает себе образ идеального мужчины, которого она может искать всю жизнь. Найти такого человека ей удается далеко не всегда, поскольку требования она предъявляет весьма высокие. Такие женщины часто вступают в брак с партнером, который хотя бы приблизительно соответствует их идеалу, но чем больше образ мужа отходит от воображаемого, тем больше он за это наказуем, а порой и отвергаем. С возрастом может появиться чувство потери смысла жизни, неиспользованности шанса, который могло бы дать замужество, утраченных иллюзий - во всем этом виноватым, естественно, становится муж. Мужской идеал таких женщин часто формируется под влиянием персонажей фильмов или литературных произведений. Определенные герои, актеры включают сексуальную фантазию женщины, нередко во время занятий сексом с мужем женщина на его месте представляет именно этого актера или героя. Комплекс Титании характеризуют и такие черты, как преувеличение собственной ценности, а порой и создание легенд о себе. Например, такие женщины большие любительницы рассказывать о своих знакомствах в молодости, которые "к сожалению", не завершались браком, который был бы - «несомненно!» - более удачным, чем ее сегодняшняя жизнь.


*Комплекс РЫЦАРЯ И РАЗВРАТНИКА*

Суть его в том, что женщина хочет видеть о мужчине одновременно и благородного рыцаря, и бесстыдного развратника. "Рыцарь" воплощает мужественность, вызывает доверие и чувство безопасности, опоры у чувственной, романтической, обожающей его женщины, чистой и невинной. «Развратник» воплощает грубую мужскую силу, суперсексуальность, буйный темперамент. Главная проблема в том, что в одном человеке эти противоположные черты соединяются крайне редко... Отсюда частое деление мужчин на "годящихся в мужья" ("рыцарь") и партнеров для романа.

*
Комплекс ЗОЛУШКИ*

Он отражает пассивную жизненную позицию женщины, ожидание "принца из сказки", который приведет ее в волшебный дворец, где все так красиво и комфортно. Вообще-то мечты о необыкновенном красавце мужчине типичны главным образом для молодых девочек, но у многих женщин они сохраняются очень долго.


*Комплекс ПАНИКИ ЗАКРЫВАЮЩИХСЯ ДВЕРЕЙ*

Проявляется он у женщин после сорока лет. Состоит в возрастающем страхе перед утратой женской привлекательности. Женщина изо всех сил стремится выглядеть моложе. Этот комплекс является абсолютизацией чисто внешней женской привлекательности, идеала молодости.



*Комплекс КАСТРАЦИИ*

Характерен для женщин, стремящихся к власти, имеющих мужские черты в психике. Женщины этого типа часто наследуют мужской стиль жизни. По отношению к мужчинам часто проявляют пренебрежение, высмеивают их. В сексе предъявляют повышенные требования, так что партнер практически никогда не может их удовлетворить.


*Комплекс ДОН КИХОТА*

В определенном смысле является мужской формой "Алисы в стране чудес" По отношению к женщине иллюзорные ожидания и желания, идеализирует ее, говорит о женщине с особым обожанием.


*Комплекс МАДОННЫ И БЛУДНИЦЫ*

Соответствует комплексу "Рыцаря и Развратника". Состоит в разных и противоречивых оценках, которые мужчина дает женщинам. С одной стороны, подчеркивается женственность, верность, добродетельность, преданность. С другой - ценится чувственная, игривая, легкая, доступная. Одна одаривается духовной любовью, выбирается в жены, к другой испытывают вожделение, с ней чаще связывают реализацию сексуальных потребностей. Нередко мужчины делят женщин на две категории - женщины-жены и женщины-любовницы. ДОНЖУАНИЗМ Стиль поведения, цель которого «завоевать» и обладать женщинами, удовлетворять сексуальные потребности. Увеличение количества любовных связей служит укреплению собственной мужской ценности. Женщина воспринимается как объект охоты, которая после достижения становится неинтересной. В сущности этого комплекса - страх перед женщиной, отчужденность от ее психического мира.



*Комплекс ЛЕОНТА*

Прообразом послужил король Леонт из "Зимней сказки" Шекспира. Леонт болезненно ревновал жену и даже отказался от отцовства. Этот комплекс состоит в недоверии и ревности к партнерше, в страхе быть осмеянным. Такие мужчины часто не верят в свое отцовство, требуют экспертизы и установления отцовства судебным путем, даже если для этого нет оснований.


*Комплекс ОТЕЛЛО*

Состоит в патологической ревности к своей партнерше. Эта ревность возникает чаще всего под влиянием алкоголя. Разумеется, не у всех в момент алкогольного опьянения в сознании рисуются сцены измены. Этот комплекс - проявление страха перед женщиной, страха быть осмеянным, потерять собственное достоинство.


*Комплекс ТРИСТАНА И ИЗОЛЬДЫ*

Этот комплекс соединяет эротизм и беспокойство, связанное с чувством вины. Люди, не одобряющие в принципе добрачное сожительство, нарушив этот запрет, испытывают противоречивые чувства: сексуального удовольствия и вины. Последнее эмоционально окрашивает состояние психического напряжения. Когда брак заключен и сожительство становится "законным", отсутствие чувства вины снимает психическое напряжение, и эротизм лишается привлекательности. Что ж, не зря же говорят, что сладок лишь "запретный плод"...

----------


## Irina

Слава богу, у меня нет комплексов из всего вышеперечисленного. Иногда возникают комплексы по поводу внешности, но очень быстро проходят вместе с плохим настроением.

----------


## ПаранойА

Что-то я не нашла своего комплекса)

----------


## Sanych

А какой у тебя?

----------

